# FS: Medium Sized Driftwood Pieces $100 for all



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a couple of pieces of driftwood in my planted tank which need to go.

Pics below.

PM me if you are interested in anything. 

*Prices obo now*

All Pending!

UPDATE:
pending date has been delayed, I need to sell, so another bump...its first come first serve ($100 for all 5 pieces)


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*PM me if you are interested in any of them. Thx

* *Driftwood #2:* *$30*
Length: *17" (1.42 feet)*
Width [Widest/Shortest]: *8"/6"*
Height: *5"*

*Plants Attached:*
none

*Pics:*



















---------------------------

*Driftwood #3:* *$30*
Length: *22" (1.83 feet)*
Width [Widest/Shortest]: *8"/4.5"*
Height: *2"*

*Plants Attached:*
none

*Pics:*


















-----------------------

*Driftwood #4:* *$20*
Length: *13" (1.08 feet)*
Width [Widest/Shortest]: *4.5"/3"*
Height: *2"*

*Plants Attached:*
sunset hygro

*Pics:*



















-----------

*Driftwood #6:* *$30*
Length: *23" (~2 feet)*
Width [Widest/Shortest]: *8.5"/6"*
Height: *3"*

*Plants Attached:*
none

*Pics:*





































---------------

*Driftwood #7:* *$10*
Length: *12" (1 feet)*
Width [Widest/Shortest]: *2"/2"*
Height: *2"*

*Plants Attached:*
none

*Pics:


















*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey there, 

in your opinon do you have a good peice for my catfish. Its going in a 90 Gallon. 

ben


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

beN said:


> hey there,
> 
> in your opinon do you have a good peice for my catfish. Its going in a 90 Gallon.
> 
> ben


What kind of catfish Ben?

I will be posting some pics up soon, so maybe you can decide better on which one would suite your fish well?

You are also always welcome to just come take a look in person. 

EDIT:

I personally like #5 as it has a cave like structure that fish LOVE. Since I am keeping the tank, I might not sell it...lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

he is a monster irwini catfish. i also have a full grown bumblebee catfish about 7inches.
i need a peice that offers a cave .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure if there are any which can accomodate a cave system for biggies like them. You could however make a cave system by interlocking two of the wood pieces (2 of them have a V shape in one end). These wood pieces are like jigsaw puzzles  

I had them in my 155Gallon before and it spanned 5.5 feet long and looked nice. Then in my 75 Gallon, I used some of them like a natural background.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you still got #5 i'll take it


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Since I am not shutting down the tank, I am keeping #5. Sorry for not removing earlier.

There are a few other pieces that are still for sale.

My tank is full of Discus now, so I dont want too many hiding spots (which the above woods create), so they are up for sale.

If they dont sell, I might put them in my 155Gallon.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wood pieces still available.

I already removed the ones that are sold.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

still available. no body wants them?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump.

prices obo


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

all pending.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top. Taking too long....first come first serve.

Take all for $100


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

is #4 still available? looking for something small for a 10g


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> is #4 still available? looking for something small for a 10g


PM'd you


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

last bump.

If its not gone by end of next week, I am keeping it.


----------

